# London Broil Jerky



## azed (May 2, 2009)

New to smoking and this will be my first go at jerky.   London Broil (not sure of the actual cut) is $1.77 lb so I thought I'd give it a go.  I will be using a GSM I picked up. Plan to cure overnight. I am going to have the butcher slice it for me. I have a couple of Qs:

How would you slice it with or against the grain?

I can get the GSM in the 170-180 range. How long should I expect it to take?

Thanks
Ed


----------



## pignit (May 2, 2009)

Ed.... I have found that when I do jerky I like to slice it with the grain. It's a tad tougher but to me thats what jerky is. The thought is, it's going to be easier to break off and chew if you cut it against the grain.... which is true. But it also gives you a different texture. Texture is important. What I did is cut some both ways and made a choice. You can do it either way and you will find that most folks do have a preference. Mine is with the grain. The only way your gonna find out is to do both and see what you like. Then........... if your still not sure.... your gonna have to do another batch... and another... just keep at it until you have it right, and then see if you can do it again.

I'm absolutely guessing on the time because everybody likes their jerky done to a different crispness. I would guess anywhere from 3 to 5 hours at that temp.

PS.... stop by roll call and introduce yourself and your equipment.


----------



## azed (May 2, 2009)

Thanks.  I will post up on roll call.


----------



## richoso1 (May 2, 2009)

London broil is great for jerky, and cut with the grain. If you have problems slicing it , put it in the freezer, long enough to firm it up for slicing. Looking forward to those pics. Good luck my friend.


----------



## desertlites (May 2, 2009)

sorry I must disagree-temps wrong and across grain-170 cooks meat -u want to dry your jerky so 120ish for 8 hrs-did 12#s last nite-as I slept -maybe 10hrs-depends on thickness-my temps were tween 110-120-jerky to sale.and it's dang good.


----------



## azed (May 2, 2009)

The butcher sliced it on an angle so some is with and some is against grain. My goal is to go as low as I can but my smoker is propane and it looks like 150-170 is about as low as it will go. Any tips on lowering without messing with the burner?


----------



## pignit (May 2, 2009)

Crack the door open. Run it as low as you can go without it going out and if that isn't as low as you want it, just crack the door open a little. I use  propane to dry my jerky and I don't go as low as des does, probably right at 150 and I've had good results. I'm not sayin mine is as good as des but mine doesn't last long around here.


----------

